

Deep learning for assisting the process of music composition - albertzeyer
https://highnoongmt.wordpress.com/2015/08/11/deep-learning-for-assisting-the-process-of-music-composition-part-1/

======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10068976](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10068976).

